# Ebay question



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

I have bought a lot on ebay (well I think so) but am still not that expert at it.

A few days ago I bid on an item and bid £1.00 and it sold for £1.00 to someone else who (according to the bid history) bid half an hour after me.  Anyone know why this would be?  Both bids are showing on the bid history....


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

no I always thought the 1st bid at that price won.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah me too   maybe they just didnt like me


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

did it tell you you were the higest bidder and confirm your bid?


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Ebw

Mmm, perhaps the other bidder put their bid in before you but did it timed so it appeared after, hope that makes sense.  I've never done it myself as don't bid until the last 30 secs   but you can bid in advance and put in a time for that bid to appear.  Therefore, although not the first bid on time, the first commited bid at 1.00?

Hope that makes sense.

Louj s


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

According to the time indicator I was half an hour earlier?

Louj thats no way to run an auction     Maybe they just thought K had too much stuff.....


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

I think when someone else wins it's because your highest bid was £1, they will have had to put a higher bid but it only then bumps it up to the highest bid of the last person.

eg. you could have put 5.00 as your highest bid but it still show 99p bid, the other person will have put at least 5.01, it will then jump to the last highest bid which would have been yours at 5.00, therefore they win at 5.01.

that explanation might have been as clear as mud but i hope it helps


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am always a last minute bidder too .. ooh I love the challenge   but then feel really bad for the other person who was probably convinced they had won it   but not for long  

Sorry you didn't win your item hunny.. never heard of that happening before as if it confirmed you as highest bidder at that amount and you bid up to a £1 I would have thought it should have had to have been 1.01p for anyone else to win..maybe query it with e-bay as errors do happen. 

Cat x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

If you bid up to an amount it will take your first bid as the minimum bid then, if someone bids after you, superceded their bid with yours if your maximum is higher than their bid. This is called proxy bidding. 

For instance, I see a table (only because I am bidding looking at them at the moment) for 99p. I put in a maximum bid of, say £10. Ebay will actually only bid 99p for me as that's what the minimum bid is. However, Bidder 2 comes along and bids a bid for £1.10. The system will then see that my MAXIMUM bid is higher than that and place another bid for me for just over that bid (i.e £1.20). Bidder 2 will get a confirmation message of their bid and also saying they have been outbid. The best way to get what you want from Ebay, at least for popular stuff, is to decide a price you are prepared to pay from the start and then wait until the last minute of the auction (as late as you dare) and place your maximum bid. It also helps to make it something a bit less rounded so, for instance £10.51 instead of just £10 or £10.50. It might seem a little sneaky but, this way you can a: rule out the items that have already exceeded your maximum price by the time the auction is near the end and b: gives other bidders less chance to place a higher bid. Also helps to do a serach for similar or identical items that have already been sold to see what a fair price is and what you shoudl expect to pay. 

Hope that helps.

C~x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Caz..Ooh I do that too I always put a wierd amount in and it often works.. 
Cat x


----------

